# Mercedes M class vehicles - anyone with experience?



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey folks:

I'm just wondering if any of y'all have any experience or know anyone who owns a 2001 Mercedes ML430? More specifically, a BLACK 2001 Mercedes ML430 with black leather interior, full electronics package including heated seats and tons of bells and whistles too numerous to list (like a HUGE hole in the freaking ROOF - yes, a HOLE - you can stand up in it)? :bigsmile::bigsmile:

As always, my dear friends, pics will soon follow. I want to wait for a sunny day so it may be June/July'ish


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

And before you all hate me, I have to add that although I bought the car in the afternoon, by midnight, I was pulled over by the cops at Lougheed and Sperling unable to open the windows or turn on the interior lights because I didn't know where they were. I also had left the registration papers at home AND was driving on a license that had expired on my birthday FEBRUARY 10th!! The car was towed back to my place at quite a huge bill and a HUGE hit to my ego


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Ouch sorry. I drove my old Sonoma for 21 years and had to remortgaged my apartment to pay over $40000 in med bills for my dog. I've not taken a vacation in over 30 years and have never been outside US or Canada. I turned 49 last month and for the first time ever, I felt like deserved something. Sorry I wasted your time.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?2xhvop


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

It could only happen to you! Lol.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks April. I knew you'd be happy and proud of me


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I would love to have one of those but I think I will like ur old truck better as I dont have to worry about leaving my salmon around the interior 
Congrat.. Beautiful machine.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Death's Sting said:


>


Ouch... Oscar if you don't have anything nice to say, maybe turn your computer off, or at the very least walk away from it

Shelley that's awesome to hear that you've gone out and gotten yourself a decent upgrade from your old rust bucket! Sounds like a killer ride and I can't wait to see pix!! You should lift it and we can go 4xing :bigsmile:


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Death's Sting said:


>


Oh please. 

Good for you, Shelley. Now make sure you learn how to open the windows.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Sorry to hear Shelley. Guess worse than my garage door springs and leaking HWT. Not as bad as the leaky sunroof. Do save up for the maintenance bill or marry a good mechanic :lol:

When I was still in U, I moved and the insurance renewal notice was sent to my old place. Got pull aside and a big ticket for driving with expired insurance - bad for a student 

Enjoy the new rig  Your new discus will enjoy the softer ride home too


----------



## Athomedad (Oct 8, 2011)

I used to work in insurance & got to sit in a stolen/recovered one once. I could have moved in. Amazing car.

Check your owners manual for a valet key. Some car dealers stick the valet key in the owners manual. Cars aren't theft proof if you leave a key in the owners manual in the glove box. 

Congrats, I'm jealous!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Congrats Shelley, hope you don't have a need for speed, this SUV likes to drink a lot and only the premium stuff too! Big fan of German cars, but my own VW is not running at this moment Hows the insurance coverage on one of these?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I am proud of you Shelley as you do work hard for what you have. You excel at your job and no one gave it to you. Well earned gift. And ole
****** had its best days! Congrats!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Sounds like a nice German SUV. I tend to agree with Gordon....save up for maintenance as it will be a bundle almost for sure. That being said, I am sure it is a wonderful ride! Enjoy it!

Cheers and Congrats...


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

the new ML is fricking sexy..


----------

